# Keep thinking about solution to pack attack during shtf



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, so we all decide to go under the house, you could argue an American basement senario, as surrounded by concrete.

If has become apparent that there are a few fatter than other people cited suggesting food is around.

We have a timber floor above our heads.

Can't they just burn the roof of smoked us out and it's all over.


Remembering in Aust we don't have a full blown arsenal as that of an American

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ummm...

Do not go to ground in your basement and maybe do a few pushups to lose some weight?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

coates776 said:


> Ok, so we all decide to go under the house, you could argue an American basement senario, as surrounded by concrete.
> 
> If has become apparent that there are a few fatter than other people cited suggesting food is around.
> 
> ...


Mister @coates776. I have pondered this myself. You just can't let someone get that close to your dwelling. You have to keep someone on guard to protect the place. Someone mentioned sometime ago about creating a prepper type community. If you think about it this is something that people have been doing for thousands of years. Look at your own community and look at the services provided and the services you provide to your community. Think about the medieval times. They built castles and walls to protect their communities. People worked together in times of crisis. How easy is it to create a community like that? Not so easy these days. I am not talking walls and castles I am talking about motivating people to prepare and organize for such a time. I would hope that in such a crisis that my small community that I live in we would band together and take turns "standing guard" and sharing our resources and talents. In my mind I have taken a mental inventory of the neighbors around me. Who could I trust in such a time and who would be valuable in such events that would endanger our lives as a community. We can easily fill our larders with all sorts of food and supplies yet I believe we need to look at the bigger picture. There is my meager take on things. As my mom's cousin used to say, "That and 10 cents will buy you a cup of coffee" (as you can guess he was really old)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Underground, fort. bunker all the same . You still need away to go out and aggressively deal with a threat. If you go inside and lock the doors you will lose in the end.
A concrete underground room , space what ever you want to name it provides good security fro weather and other threats .You need at least two ways out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Read, "Lights Out" , of course it's fiction but not to far from a possible reality, it has food for thought on creating a community , and working together as a group, utilizing everyone's individual skills. Also, it focuses a lot on protection.At the time I read it, it contained ideas I haven't thought of.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When we built this house we added a below ground poured cement room 10x10. It was to be a safe place no madder the storm. It also provides a great place to secure things. I bring this up to remind people that Preps can serve other uses that make them more affordable. Just like when the bike room was built. It did not take but another $800 dollars on the cost to expand it's uses. Any time we do something like this we look for ways to make it more useful in day to day life also.
In Wisconsin basements are common. It does not take much when building or adding on to make them more secure. The spot we built on was picked so water would never be an issue, it meant taking down a silo I would have like to keep but that is how it goes.
If you are building and plan a basement, consider making a real out side entrance/exit right away you will be better off down the road.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't really matter where you try and hide. The first time you stick your head out someone can pick you off. Regardless of the reason.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your right coates776. When you hole up in a structure being burnt out is a real possibility. An alternative is to have multiple hidden caches of supplies, a realistic defense plan that provides for escape and evasion if thing go badly. It may be possible to return later to your hidden supplies, or return the favor to unsuspecting enemy. This is one of the problems with the promotion of safe rooms, basements. Another possibility is a secret tunnel leading to a secluded non observable spot to enable escape. You do not want to be trapped.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

There isn't any fool proof answer because we can never predict the circumstances, we can drive ourselves crazy trying to cover all the senecios, myself?, I may survive for awhile and maybe not, I will do my best to protect my family, I prepare and pray.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You are best being prepared to implement a plan for defense. This would be better with neighbors on board and all parties trained as to what they can expect to do. Even if it ends up just being you and yours, having a plan that you are prepared to implement is always better. I for one will not hesitate to be "aggressive" in implementing security and will not tolerate laziness by anyone, as it is the key to any shot at survival.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for all your ideas, it's got me thinking about the people who you live near. My concern is neighbours may be a good defence but I could bet that if they have no food they could be your worst enemy. Really get me thinking a lot about being underground. I'm actually thinking may be better in the brick house ax the overall access to water and food is easier. Thinking will consider glass protection. The funny think is I have my office in a basement in a building which is solid concrete. May be better to get there with the supplies as it's literally a concrete tank. Just thinking about it makes me realise how many adult and children will quickly die. I watched what happened when there was no food in Venuzala and you saw the desperation and theft of those hungry��������e


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I read the OP 5 times and it still confused me

"Keep thinking about solution to pack attack during shtf" 

my first thought was iodine or peroxide 

then I thought maybe "How to survive gang attack on your home"

and I being too picky or are we seeing more poorly written OP titles


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I read the OP 5 times and it still confused me
> 
> "Keep thinking about solution to pack attack during shtf"
> 
> ...


I don't believe English is his/her first language

@OP

Getting with your neighbors and planning is good. I'm not sure what your local gun laws are but if you can get one for hunting even a single shot shotgun or rifle is better than nothing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine has a roof supported by the interior concrete walls, roof is 18 inches thick with 3/4 inch re rod.

the only way to burn it out is to breach an exterior wall and pump in gasoline.

at that point they can do only one room at a time, the others can be sealed..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@coates776 is coming thru a translator, which is cause for sentence screw up.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Omg, sorry am fully fluent English speaking person guilty of writing to quick and an iPad that likes to spell for you.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Translater...? I'm a female too


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

coates776 said:


> Omg, sorry am fully fluent English speaking person guilty of writing to quick and an iPad that likes to spell for you.





coates776 said:


> Translater...? I'm a female too


Coates is a valuable contributor here at PF and from Australia ...... geez, try to keep up will you guys?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

coates776 said:


> Omg, sorry am fully fluent English speaking person guilty of writing to quick and an iPad that likes to spell for you.


 Figured out what you meant. It is an age old military question. The siege. Everyone running in side behind the walls in this case a reinforced basement works to protect some for a period of time. But with no way to repel the attack in the end you will lose. Just a madder of time. Think of the basement as a modern day FOB.
Forward operating base. It is a secure place from witch to operate. There you defend while launching hit and run against your attackers making them pay a price.
In general terms we like to say it takes 3 to 1 to go after a defend position . A group assaulting a small defended home will quickly be thinned down by a few on the assault from the rear of flank that really know the area.. This is the stuff they make silly movies out of but it is sound thing to consider.

You win by killing your attackers, by making it to high of a cost to continue the assault. sitting behind a wall doing nothing means you lost.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Unless you go whole hog and build a tunnel network, you'll eventually be rooted out. At some point, trapped is trapped and I'd rather make my last stand above ground.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Omg, sorry am fully fluent English speaking person guilty of writing to quick and an iPad that likes to spell for you.


No offense was intended. It just appeared that way


----------

